# Cromwell's intentions for Parliment and the Lords



## Eoghan (Dec 19, 2007)

Can anyone explain the roles intended by the Puritans  respectively for the House of Commons and the House of Lords? (not what they have degenerated into)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm not sure if you are looking for Cromwell's views on Parliament or the Puritans generally (there was a divergence of views generally after Pride's Purge, the execution of Charles I, the execution of Puritan Christopher Love, etc.), but I can commend the following resources to you for further study:

Declaration to Justify Their Proceedings and Resolutions to Take Up Arms, August 4, 1642
Walter Howard Frere, _Puritan manifestoes : a study of the origin of the Puritan revolt_
Samuel Rawson Gardiner, _The Constitutional Documents of the Puritan Revolution 1625 - 1660_ 
Broadside entitled _Things Just and Necessary, Which the Parliament Must do if ever they would Prosper c. 1660_
Works by and Related to the Westminster Assembly
William M. Hetherington, _History of the Westminster Assembly of Divines_
William Symington, _Historical Sketch of the Westminster Assembly of Divines_
Parliament & Constitution 1625-1660


----------

